# Confirmed Bow Speeds



## deerassassin22 (Sep 30, 2013)

I always get asked how fast my bow is so I figure we can make a thread with actual confirmed speeds/setups.

Monster 7.0, 26.5/27inch Draw, 72lbs, 432 Grn Mayhem Hunter 350 (27.5inch Long), 100gr Tip, 6 inch wrap with 3inch Duravanes.

10 Feet From Chrono:  253, 254, 255, 255

KE:  62.1 using Eastons KE Calculator at 255fps.


----------



## Corey J (Sep 30, 2013)

2011 Bear Strike. IBO=310

68 lb DW 
28 in DL
Easton bloodline 400s 
100 grain field points

=265 FPS


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 30, 2013)

2013 Obsession Knightmare 342-350 IBO.

70# 28" DL 378 Grain Arrow

Actual FPS 305-306 fps 78.5-78.6 FPE 

According to IBO calculator with about 12 grains weight on string (G5 Meta peep and D loop) i'm right spot on with a 342 IBO.  but my limbs max out at 70 lbs, some i've read max out at 72-73 lbs which would explain the 350 IBO.


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Sep 30, 2013)

Spyder 30
Apache strings
Hexx 400's
72lbs
29.5 draw
= 315 fps


----------



## Addicted (Sep 30, 2013)

Can crossbows play too?

Carbon Express Covert SLS
180lbs
Carbon Express Maxima hunters 20"=400 grains
355fps.


----------



## RLocke01 (Sep 30, 2013)

2013 Hoyt Charger - 325 IBO
Stock Fuse Strings
403 Grain Gold Tip Expedition Hunters 7595
29"/70.4 lb.
301  FPS


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 30, 2013)

2013 Bow tech Destroyer 350 
397grain arrow
73# 
29" draw
321 FPS
I dont shoot it but we tested my bow with a 350 grain arrow and it shot 336fps

2012 Bowtech insanity cpx
397 grain arrow
71#
29" draw
322 fps


----------



## M80 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bow tech cpxl
72# 29 1/2 draw
386 grain arrow=309fps


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 1, 2013)

2013 bowtech destroyer 350
29 inch draw
71 lb draw
not sure of my weight but they are carbon express maxima 350.
10 shots through the chrono and averaged 313


----------



## kmartin112888 (Oct 1, 2013)

Bowtech destroyer 350
378 grain arrow 
27" draw at 73# 
315fps


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 1, 2013)

Mathews Heli m
Easton Hexx 330 @ 361 grains
71lb 29" draw
308fps


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 1, 2013)

Bowtech destroyer 350 
Set at 55lbs 
Easton acc pro hunters 403 grains 
29.5 draw 290


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 1, 2013)

No PSE's yet. Oh well here is mine

PSE Omen

CX maxima Hunter 350's
30 in Draw
65 lb
315 ft per second


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 1, 2013)

'12 Hoyt Carbon Element
28.5" DL
71#
465gr CX350's
282fps


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Oct 1, 2013)

diamond outlaw, 28.5 inch draw, 65#, carbon express maxima hunter 350's, 100 grain field point = 285 fps


----------



## swampbuck65 (Oct 1, 2013)

bowtech invasion 70#
gold tip xt Hunter 5575 @364gr
318 fps- 81-82lb of k.e.



_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## supaman002 (Oct 1, 2013)

2011 pse machx
Ibo is 312
Chronod at 302, and 301 at chucks
29.5 draw length 
72 lbs draw weight 
Carbon express mutany 350


----------



## SGaither (Oct 1, 2013)

2012 Lethal Force
28" draw
67 pounds
375 grain Gold Tip XT Hunter
297 fps


----------



## scott stokes (Oct 1, 2013)

2011 Hoyt CRX 34?
28"draw
27.5" Easton axis 400
Arrow weight 398gr.
Draw weight 60#
277fps.


----------



## denbow (Oct 1, 2013)

Bowtech Destroyer 350
28.5 Draw
27.5 Carbon Express Red  377 grain
62# Draw Weight
297 FPS


----------



## M80 (Oct 1, 2013)

denbow said:


> Bowtech Destroyer 350
> 28.5 Draw
> 27.5 Carbon Express Red  377 grain
> 62# Draw Weight
> 297 FPS



Sir, I'm guessing your avatar is your deer. Wow, that's my dream deer. I've always said if I could kill a 150" deer in my life I would complete my goal in hunting.


----------



## BigPimpin (Oct 1, 2013)

2011 Hoyt Carbon Element
70 lb
28.5"
363 grain Carbon Express Hunter 250
303 fps


----------



## mossyoakpro (Oct 1, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> '12 Hoyt Carbon Element
> 28.5" DL
> 71#
> 465gr CX350's
> 282fps



Kris,

Not trying to change the thread but what did you do to your CX to get them to 465 grains?  I love a heavy arrow so I am just curious is all.....


----------



## bullet225ho (Oct 1, 2013)

2010 Darton Pro3800

68lb 
30" draw
Gold Tip Velocity 300's  28.5" cut to cut.
2" Blazer vanes
GT standard Acculite insert
GT Acculite nock
100grn point.
386grn total

324 FPS

90lbs KE.   

Chrono was done at Archery Connection in Phenix City AL....


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 1, 2013)

2012 Diamond Deadeye
71lb
28" draw
375gr Deer Crossing Archery Hunters 28.5"

304fps


----------



## DuckArrow (Oct 2, 2013)

2013 PSE Brute X 
CX Xtreme Pass Thru Small Diameter 350, 28.5" w/ Accunocks- 450.55 grains
73lbs
283fps
80.14 ft/lbs KE

Haven't shot a single thing that I didn't get a complete pass through on


----------



## mossyoakpro (Oct 2, 2013)

DuckArrow said:


> 2013 PSE Brute X
> CX Xtreme Pass Thru Small Diameter 350, 28.5" w/ Accunocks- 450.55 grains
> 73lbs
> 283fps
> ...



I just got a dozen of these arrows....can't wait to give them a whirl.  Oh how I love me some heavy weight arrows.


----------



## DuckArrow (Oct 2, 2013)

mossyoakpro said:


> I just got a dozen of these arrows....can't wait to give them a whirl.  Oh how I love me some heavy weight arrows.



Not trying to change the subject either. However, so far I am loving the PTX half out insert. It weighs 44 grains by itself. Only problem I had with these arrow so far was the Accunock x nock I had to shave a little. The first one I forced into the back of the arrow cracked the shaft, or the shaft had apparent cracks in it to me. I set that one aside and shaved the rest of the nocks and not a problem since.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Oct 2, 2013)

2013 Elite Hunter in max1 
QAD hunter ultra rest
70lb draw
28 inch draw length
Easton blood lines 300 grain arrow 
3 blade rage chisel tip 100 grain
298 fps
70.3 KE


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Oct 2, 2013)

2012 Bowtech Insanity Cpx
1st String-string and cables
28" draw, 64# draw weight
Goldtip Velocity Pro 400
Blazer X-2 vanes, 5gr. speed nock
total weight of insert and 75gr. tip is 90gr.
12% FOC...total arrow weight 302 grains
Chronographed speed 348 feet per second
using same arrow only in a 500 spine 355 feet per second
Whisper quiet, no felt anything in the hand, fast and flat!
Nitro Burning Bowtech!@


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hoyt Vector 35 (ibo 328fps)
Draw weight 71lbs
Draw length 28.5in
Arrow easton 400 FMJ metal finish/ nockturnal red 448grs finished
287fps of a bipolar tipped knightmare!


----------



## Gamikatsu (Oct 2, 2013)

1crazybowhunter said:


> 2012 Bowtech Insanity Cpx
> 1st String-string and cables
> 28" draw, 64# draw weight
> Goldtip Velocity Pro 400
> ...



phew 302 grain arrows... are you near Warner Robins i'd like to shoot one of those!!! :-D


----------



## bownutz (Oct 3, 2013)

Samick Sage
50# at 28"
485 grain arrow 180 fps


----------



## the_great_white (Oct 3, 2013)

Bear Legion
55#
27.5" draw
385 grain 
240 fps


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Oct 3, 2013)

PSE Stinger g3
70#
26.5 draw length
400 grain Easton Flatline
100 grain field tip
278 fps


----------



## southernforce7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mathews Monster MR5
71#
27 inch draw
332 total arrow weight (Sportsman's Warehouse brand, offbrand GT)
341 fps, according to 2 different chronos at Sportsman's Warehouse


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2013)

Mathews Creed
62#
27 draw
380 gr.  arrow with broadhead

265fps


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 5, 2013)

Obsession Sniper LT
65#
28.5"
370 arrow
12 grains on string

308 fps  Easton Chrono

78 Ft lbs of KE


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 5, 2013)

PSE DNA
60lbs
27" draw
350gr arrow

305fps


----------



## MCW1984 (Oct 5, 2013)

Pse drive
27.5" 56#
370g
272fps and quiet as a mouse!


----------



## uturn (Oct 6, 2013)

Reezen
27" 73 lbs
300 V-Force
410 Grains with 100G Shuttle T-Locks 
295 FPS
Natural Born Killer!!


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Bowtech Invasion
28" Draw
60 lbs. DW
365 grain arrow
Maxima 350's with 100 grain heads
290 fps.

Shot it with the Maxima 250's and a 100 grain head and it shot 305. I just like the heavier arrow.


----------



## danny8 (Oct 6, 2013)

bowtech assassin  29 in dl 70lb dw goldtip ultralight 400 arrows 100 grain tip   317ft per sec


----------



## GSE (Oct 6, 2013)

2013 PSE Omen max 68lb 29'' 380 grain arrow 320fps


----------



## DeepweR (Oct 6, 2013)

2012 PSE Revenge
IBO 340
25' Easton Flatline 500 220grs
100gr Rage
65lbs
315fps


----------



## Buckhead (Oct 7, 2013)

PSE X Force GL
29" draw length
64 pounds
362 grain arrow
320 fps

Harsh draw cycle, but very fast.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 7, 2013)

Bear Carnage
29" draw length
60lb
450 arrow weight
287 fps


----------

